# My Portfolio. Suggestions Welcome!



## KinderKorner (Aug 23, 2013)

Finally trying to get my design business started rolling. 

I have recently created an online portfolio. It still needs some more loving care, but I'm pleased so far. 

I would appreciate if you take a look, and give me comments or suggestions. 

http://larose-design.com/


----------



## bubba1358 (Aug 23, 2013)

Technical writer and editor by trade here, and I can't resist re-writing your opening paragraphs on the first page:



> "I am Kelsee Gibbs, Web & Graphic Designer.
> I create exceptional small business and animal websites. My focus is on designs that are clean and attractive.
> 
> When you work with me, you get a trusted partner. I am committed to making your message more personalized and detailed through careful, thoughtful design.
> And, since I work remotely, my costs are much lower than most design companies."


Looks great! I love your designs.


----------



## KinderKorner (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks! Loving the rewrite. I'll have to look more critically at my paragraphs. I'm not a writer, that's for sure.


----------

